# How soon can you rebreed after a miscarriage?



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi All,

Last month one of my does aborted her triplets. She came back into season 2 days ago and it was a pretty strong heat cycle because my bucks were going crazy!!! I was afraid they might tear the fence down so I locked her and one of my 6 month old doelings(also in heat) in the kidding pen. My hubby and I then ran into town for a bit. I came home to find my mini silky buck IN with this doe and doeling!!!!!!!!! :hair: The little bugger had pushed a doghouse across the buck pen against the fence and used it to jump over the fence!!! UGH He was never meant to breed any of these girls!!! :angry: The doe that just aborted last month is a standard sized heavily muscled doe that I was looking forward to breeding to my fainter buck next season and the little doeling is WAY too young! AHHHH Anyone want a polled, tri colored mini silky buck??? This little bugger doesn't faint so he is my little mischief maker. He is very friendly though!!! :- ) MAKE ME AN OFFER!!!!! I paid $800 (not including transport) for him but my property is only set up for fainters (they don't jump) Just make me an offer! ANY OFFER!!! LOL

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would imagine that a miscarriage would be treated as a kidding, depending on how far along the mommy was and the cause for the miscarriage.

If she does settle, treat her as you would any otther doe but be watchful of a loss of condition and I do hope that the doeling was not bred..some "oops" breedings do well and others don't. If she wasn't in heat then she'll likely not have been bred.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if the doe was in good condition after her miscarriage then I see no harm from being bred right back. Now an underconditioned doe will have a harder time with the pregnancy. You know your goat though and treat her accordingly.

The ooops on the young doe- not ideal of course but never the end of the world. Many factors go into breeding as we all know. Was she in standing heat? will she even settle? I would treat her like any other bred doe, dont over feed or underfeed. Some does will have a growth spurt wen pregnant.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww, even if she did take, I bet she will have beautiful babies. Who knows? You might get a really nice kid that will sell well. You might be surprised at what you might get!


----------

